# Matt Ogus...



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

thought id post this up.....

Come acorss really well and entertaining videos

http://www.youtube.com/user/flexforall2

:thumbup1:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Also he currently does 5/3/1 and logs his videos here......

www.youtube.com/flexforall3


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Is this guy really a natty?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

musio said:


> Is this guy really a natty?


ha ha first post in and questionin him...

tried to embed the vid mate but it wont have it for some reason.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, I follow his youtube channel and he's 100% natty he competes in drug tested shows and doesn't even have that much size.


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

He's in awesome shape


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

great shape and condition for natural


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Has to be the best natty in the world. Genetics seems to play a part then..


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jesus ****ing christ. *Rethinks whole life strategy*


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

He's been training smart for a long time.

531 is a great tourtiise beats the hare routineAq


----------

